# The Omegas



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

These came as a job lot and need some TLC.

The first of these did not even budge when I first picked it up so I deduced it is either knackered (technical term) or a hand wind. The second proved to be the case.










I has had one hell of a bash at some point but despite this it has been running all afternoon and seems to have gained only a minute. I am rather impressed given its condition. As to identifying it well having a look at the vintage omega database leads me to believe that it is either










Cal 268 or 269 either Reference CK14713 or Reference ST121.0002










The Second watch and the first of the seamasters is a Seamaster DeVille unishell Cal 552 Reference CK 14765 dating to around 1960-61.










The Third is another Seamaster this time with a screw on back.










Again it houses a Cal 552 movement dating again to 1961 Reference CK 14761


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The Screw back seamaster Cal552 has been running since 14:30 yesterday and has Gained around a minute and a half which I`m rather pleased with given its condition.

As you can see from the above picture the crystal, case and dial all need some work but I have actually been wearing it today


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

nice finds, i like the second register on the first picture. Good luck restoring them


----------

